# Battery powered wire stapler!



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

It does look pretty cool. I only wonder how well it holds up after roughing 100 houses... I've had the same $20 Estwing hammer for 12 years, no problems yet. It seems like a good idea for teaching a "green" apprentice so they don't try to kill the staple.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

YEAH, WE'VE SEEN THOSE OTHER MECHANICAL HAND STAPLERS…AND WERE JUST AS UNIMPRESSED AS YOU. 
We noticed the same problems you may have encountered using one of these products.

QUIKSTRAP™
Smooth operation with NO jamming. Cuts the time it takes to wire a house in HALF.

It is a freaking miracle tool. :laughing:









"I don't always pull romex, but when I do, I swing a hammer."

There seems to be an awful lot wrong with this thing. Expensive staples, heavy to carry around, no spot in the pouches, expense of tool. Plus, you don't get to rid your belt of anything because you are still carrying around a hammer.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

> Patented flash capacitor technology enables firing a staple every 1.5 seconds.


Holy **** that's some serious rough in!

I was looking into the manual/mechanical stapler like this, but we're trying to get out of contracting.. so no point now. 

I'll stick to my linesmen and staples. What the hell is a hammer?


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm waiting for Milwaukee to come out with a M12 version. Lol!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> ..."I don't always pull romex, but when I do, I swing a hammer."
> 
> There seems to be an awful lot wrong with this thing. Expensive staples, heavy to carry around, no spot in the pouches, expense of tool. Plus, you don't get to rid your belt of anything because you are still carrying around a hammer.


 Even considering all that, if it worked well I bet it would pay for itself in a single rough-in.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

J. Temple said:


> I'm waiting for Milwaukee to come out with a M12 version. Lol!


That would be nice.. I really like this thing though, for me it would be worth the price. I hate stapling, especially in crawl spaces where every blow of the hammer rains dirt into your face and there's little room to move around


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

looks interesting. 

Hate dealing with a 1 off company like this though. i wouldn't get it unless it was from an established manufacturer. 

If they sold their tech to milwaukee or whatever i'd be in. I wouldn't feel like trying to track down parts from a 1 off company that might not last.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

JBadaoa said:


> Has anyone tried one of these yet? Or knows of another company in this market?
> 
> Looks kinda cool. Pricey though.
> 
> http://quikstrap.com/what-makes-it-great/


It looks nice , but the fact that it's made by Halex ( garbage Home Depot fittings and straps ) scares me a little . I still like my GB cable boss for the most part .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I was stapling away today. Trying to figure out where I could use it.

Useless item that won't be here in a short while... unless it's length is like 6 inches.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

That big ol' staple would look like crap on a Cat5 or coax.


----------



## TimE (Apr 21, 2021)

J. Temple said:


> I'm waiting for Milwaukee to come out with a M12 version. Lol!


Still waiting as am I. DeWalt has one, anyone using it?


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

FastFokker said:


> Holy **** that's some serious rough in!
> 
> I was looking into the manual/mechanical stapler like this, but we're trying to get out of contracting.. so no point now.
> 
> I'll stick to my linesmen and staples. What the hell is a hammer?


Sorry ancient thread. That manufacturer is long gone though.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

We have 3 of the Dewalts. They work pretty good... my guys like them. They use them for probably 90-95 percent of our stapling of romex and mc cable to wood. Saves a little time and less fatigue by the end of the day.

Yeah, I wish Milwaukee would make a romex stapler, as we have a ton of Milwaukee tools and only a few Dewalts.


----------



## getting old (Mar 26, 2021)

J. Temple said:


> We have 3 of the Dewalts. They work pretty good... my guys like them. They use them for probably 90-95 percent of our stapling of romex and mc cable to wood. Saves a little time and less fatigue by the end of the day.
> 
> Yeah, I wish Milwaukee would make a romex stapler, as we have a ton of Milwaukee tools and only a few Dewalts.


Thought the code says no to mechanical stapling of romex. Needs to be hand driven. Too early for me to look it up now, tonight I'll poke around and see.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

TimE said:


> Still waiting as am I. DeWalt has one, anyone using it?


I have one. Not super impressed with it. I find it leaves the wire a little too loose for my liking. Maybe that's by design, but it annoys me. There are certain instances where it can save me some time, but it spends most of it's time back at the shop.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I have one. Not super impressed with it. I find it leaves the wire a little too loose for my liking. Maybe that's by design, but it annoys me. There are certain instances where it can save me some time, but it spends most of it's time back at the shop.


There was once a poster who wanted another poster to file down his 1/8" to see if it would change the depth...


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

TimE said:


> Still waiting as am I. DeWalt has one, anyone using it?


yep, bought it immediately the salesman showed up to my job with it and i had to have it that day. I love it, beats hammering by hand 1000 times over. i really have no complaints at all, other than the staple strips are kind of flimsy and so you cant keep a handfull in your pockets without them breaking apart or something but thats not a big deal at all. will staple into the hardest wood with no problem, charge lasts forever, doesnt damage wire, staples dont pull out, its absolutely worth every penny


----------

